# My Split...



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

What do people think to my split....

Chest and Triceps

Incline DB Press 3x8-10

Dips 3x10

Skullcrushers 3x10

Incline Flies 3x10

Tricep Pushdowns 3x10

Back and Biceps

Deadlifts 3x8-10

Pull ups 3x10

Machine Rows 3x10

Barbell Curls 3x10

Incline Hammer Curls 3x10

Legs and Shoulders

Squats 3x8-10

SLDL 3x10

Leg Extensions 3x10

Calf Raises 3x20

Military Press 3x8-10

Side Raises 3x10

Shrugs 3x10

Currently weight 86kg and my goal is to lose fat and try and build some lean muscle. Been training for around 8-9 years


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Personally I would always train legs on their own,

I can't give a second muscle group a worthwhile workout wobbling round like a newbord calf after doing legs.

I would split shoulders over your other two days and turn it into a push/pull/legs split.


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Brook877 said:


> Personally I would always train legs on their own,
> 
> I can't give a second muscle group a worthwhile workout wobbling round like a newbord calf after doing legs.
> 
> I would split shoulders over your other two days and turn it into a push/pull/legs split.


I was actually thinking of doing this...Maybe adding OHP and side raises to Push and then Shrugs or facepulls to my Pull routine


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Brook877 said:


> Personally I would always train legs on their own,
> 
> I can't give a second muscle group a worthwhile workout wobbling round like a newbord calf after doing legs.
> 
> I would split shoulders over your other two days and turn it into a push/pull/legs split.


Personally i struggle with a PPL because i dont feel like i've worked hard enough.

I do

chest and triceps

Back biceps

Shoulders calves

Upper legs

Works for me.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Personally i struggle with a PPL because i dont feel like i've worked hard enough.
> 
> I do
> 
> ...


I know what you mean, my legs session is shorter than my other days, but giving a decent effort to legs doesn't leave enough in the tank to do another group,

I do like your split actually, splitting legs like you do would avoid the inability to do a second muscle group on the same day.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Brook877 said:


> I know what you mean, my legs session is shorter than my other days, but giving a decent effort to legs doesn't leave enough in the tank to do another group,
> 
> I do like your split actually, splitting legs like you do would avoid the inability to do a second muscle group on the same day.


exactly that bro - I found no matter what i was dead after legs and couldnt crack out anything else.

Only thing i'm neglecting now is abs, might need to start putting this at the front of my workout.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

I'd do the fly exercise before the tricep work on chest day.


----------



## Jay0205 (Jul 30, 2011)

rsd147 said:


> What do people think to my split....
> 
> Chest and Triceps
> 
> ...


I train push/pull/legs/rest then repeat, so everything is getting hit twice a week. High volume and vary the push sessions to target the chest or shoulders more....all depends on how often you can get into the gym though.

Edit: Abs after every push session.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

rsd147 said:


> Currently weight 86kg and my goal is to lose fat and try and build some lean muscle. Been training for around 8-9 years


What sort of gains have you made in those 8-9 years? How much have you varied your routine? If you have always done primarily exercises 3x10 it might be worth changing that up a bit.

You say you want to lose fat and gain lean muscle. I'd prioritise one at at time. e.g. cut down to a body fat level you are happy with and then try to bulk up whilst gaining minimal fat (clean bulk).


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Ultrasonic said:


> What sort of gains have you made in those 8-9 years? How much have you varied your routine? If you have always done primarily exercises 3x10 it might be worth changing that up a bit.
> 
> You say you want to lose fat and gain lean muscle. I'd prioritise one at at time. e.g. cut down to a body fat level you are happy with and then try to bulk up whilst gaining minimal fat (clean bulk).


I started at 60kg skinny lad and now 86kg at around 15% body fat. When I first started I just did a bit of everything, then got into it a bit more and did a split mixing the rep ranges. Done GVT, 5x5 etc. Tried quite a few things. Decided my routine is:

Push

Flat bench press - 4 sets x 6 - 10 reps

Incline bench press - 3 sets x 6 - 10 reps

Military press - 4 sets x 6 - 10 reps

Dips - 3 sets x 6 - 10 reps

Pull

Deadlifts - 4 sets x 6 reps

Barbell rows - 3 sets x 6 - 10 reps

Weighted pullups - 3 sets x 6 - 10 reps

Barbell curls - 3 sets x 6 - 10 reps

Legs

Squats - 4 sets x 6 - 10 reps

Lunges - 3 sets x 6 - 10 reps

SLDL - 3 sets x 6 - 10 reps

Standing calf raises - 3 sets x 6 - 10 reps

In terms of dieting, going to keep in a slight deficit and see what happens, if I drop some body fat then its all good. Not going away this year so did think of doing a long clean bulk but going to have a think about it.


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

This routine okay?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Brook877 said:


> Personally I would always train legs on their own,
> 
> I can't give a second muscle group a worthwhile workout wobbling round like a newbord calf after doing legs.
> 
> I would split shoulders over your other two days and turn it into a push/pull/legs split.


this x 2


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> this x 2


Sorry I meant the PPL above^^^


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

rsd147 said:


> I started at 60kg skinny lad and now 86kg at around 15% body fat. When I first started I just did a bit of everything, then got into it a bit more and did a split mixing the rep ranges. Done GVT, 5x5 etc. Tried quite a few things. Decided my routine is:
> 
> Push
> 
> ...


personally i would drop the incline press. Your front delts will be smoked by the time you get top MP. You already have 2 chest compounds in it. I would add some flies in there at the end instead if you want some target extra chest work.

The rest looks good. I would put SLDLs ahead of lunges in order too


----------



## andyebs (Aug 14, 2013)

rsd147 said:


> I started at 60kg skinny lad and now 86kg at around 15% body fat. When I first started I just did a bit of everything, then got into it a bit more and did a split mixing the rep ranges. Done GVT, 5x5 etc. Tried quite a few things. Decided my routine is:
> 
> Push
> 
> ...


i wouldnt feel like was doing enough id want to add more to each day


----------



## ukmcncon (Oct 1, 2013)

i do back and legs together so squat and deadlift all in one session probably my favourite combo nice heavy session

monday - chest tris

tues - deadlift squat cardio abs

wed - shoulders bis

thursday -cardio abs

friday - back and legs

saturday - cardio

only just started this as my holidays in 3 weeks and need to bring out my abs a bit more before holiday before all of cardio days were combo work outs x2 for the week just lower weight compare to first sets of week


----------

